# Help With G.Skill Trident z RGB with MSI Z370 Board



## DeadlyTitan (Dec 29, 2017)

Will the G.Skill Trident z RGB ram work with MSI board? I have MSI GPU and so decided to go with MSI board since they both can be controlled with MSI mystic but i heard that G.Skill Trident z RGB wont work with anything other than Asus boards? 



i heard that ram have a lot of problems on its own but its the only RGB ram i have available. Corsair RGB is out of stock darn it. i originally wanted to go with Corsair RGB ram. 



can i control the lightening effects on the ram with MSI MYSTIC ? or i need to install G.Skill software? wont they conflict with eachother ?



On a completely different question are MSI boards even good/reliable ? Am going to buy MSI Z370 Krait Gaming. cause its cheaper than Asus Strix Z370 -f and comes with a ton of RBG lights and dual strengthened PCIe slots and some free but useful goods. is it a bad decision?


----------



## Thefumigator (Dec 29, 2017)

I own an MSI WS60 Core i7 laptop for almost 2 years and no problem. I also got an A12-9800E apu with an MSI A320 grenade motherboard and its on 24/7 with no problems. So I can recommend the brand. However, I mostly have gigabyte boards and GPUs.

Not sure about all the RGB stuff, there has to be a manual or something you can check on


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Dec 29, 2017)

its a little messy regarding the RGB stuff. some say it works and some say it does not and is buggy.

i personally dont mind going for MSI Boards, but some people really scared me by saying its horrible and borderline scrap.


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 30, 2017)

Works fine, just don't run multiple RGB control software at the same time. Anyone saying different is uneducated about it, because it works fine for me.


G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR tested with this board:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/Z370_GAMING_PRO_CARBON_AC/


Of course, I did write that review... ROFL.

How it works is this:

If you want to change ram colors, simply make sure the MSI RGB software is not running. Change your ram color or whatever. Reboot. MSI software will be ready and waiting again. No problem! I also have RGB strips installed, and control them using the MSI software!!!

These directions are on the download page for the G.Skill software. If you don't follow those directions, you might have problems, sure. But those directions are there for a reason, and have been since G.Skill released their RGB rams. Users that reported issues had those problems right when the ram came out, and were using it on boards that were not supported by G.Skill. Today, many boards are on the QVL list for these rams, so you really should not have any problems. This is simply a case of the vocal minority being loud.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Dec 30, 2017)

cadaveca said:


> Works fine, just don't run multiple RGB control software at the same time. Anyone saying different is uneducated about it, because it works fine for me.
> 
> 
> G.Skill F4-3600C16Q-32GTZR tested with this board:
> ...




That's good to know, but i was kinda hoping to control the RAM RGB with mystic light sync. So if i cant do that on G.Skill Ram can i do that on Corsair Ram ? i heard its compatible outside of asus but havent heard much about it.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 30, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> its a little messy regarding the RGB stuff. some say it works and some say it does not and is buggy.
> 
> i personally dont mind going for MSI Boards, but some people really scared me by saying its horrible and borderline scrap.



Those people exaggerate, MSI has its board and UEFI well in order these days. You won't find the highest end VRM on any but the most expensive of their boards (Godlike), that is probably where your comment stems from, but that makes no difference for anyone but extreme overclockers.

The MSI Gaming Pro Carbon (AC) is a good example of a very well priced and feature rich, solid mid/high range board. It offers more at the same price than any competitor.

If you want the best VRM at a reasonable price point, AsRock has Z370 on lockdown with the Taichi and midrange with the Extreme4. Asus? They seriously have nothing worth its price tag this time around except the eternal brand loyalty and the overall software quality they offer (UEFI and other stuff is really well done and hassle free). Gigabyte is similar to MSI in mid/high range and only the Gaming 7 is exceptional, but pricy.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Dec 30, 2017)

Vayra86 said:


> Those people exaggerate, MSI has its board and UEFI well in order these days. You won't find the highest end VRM on any but the most expensive of their boards (Godlike), that is probably where your comment stems from, but that makes no difference for anyone but extreme overclockers.
> 
> The MSI Gaming Pro Carbon (AC) is a good example of a very well priced and feature rich, solid mid/high range board. It offers more at the same price than any competitor.
> 
> If you want the best VRM at a reasonable price point, AsRock has Z370 on lockdown with the Taichi and midrange with the Extreme4. Asus? They seriously have nothing worth its price tag this time around except the eternal brand loyalty and the overall software quality they offer (UEFI and other stuff is really well done and hassle free). Gigabyte is similar to MSI in mid/high range and only the Gaming 7 is exceptional, but pricy.



That's good to know. The one i am going for is MSI Z370 KRAIT GAMING. i thought since i wont be going for a K chip i dont need very expensive Z370 board but i do like the extra stuff it comes with and its overall feature rich. 

now the only thing left is if G.Skill RGB ram can be controlled using MSI Mystic Light. I originally wanted to go with the corsair vengeance RBG but that thing has been out of stock everywhere and my patience is running out.


----------



## jaggerwild (Dec 30, 2017)

Just make sure they are on the QVL list for said motherboard, only issue i have had with memory(DDR4) is having to learn them on the board i was using. Ive used my DDR4 on over ten motherboard, none had issue's with them.


----------

